# Wireless internet not connecting (using dlink router)



## mbelle (Jan 22, 2009)

Last week my computer gave me the "limited or no connectivity" message (not just me, but also my roommate who also has a PC). I unplugged the modem and router, and started them up again. My wireless didn't work. My network is available, but when I try to connect, it says "acquiring network address" for a good minute and then stops. Roommates wireless works.

Toshiba Satellite M105
ISP: Cox Communications
Modem: Motorola SB5101 "SURFboard Cable modem"
Router: D-Link DIR-615 (H/W Ver.:B2)

Ethernet connection works, but I'm trying to connect wirelessly.
Encryption: I think it's WPA2-PSK (from the network connection properties)
Windows XP Home SP3
Browser: Firefox is primary


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome, mbelle.  Your roommate will lose connection so try to not do the following when he/she is in the middle of a big download. 

Disable encryption on the router and try to connect. Assuming success you should be able to re-enable encryption and reconnect.

If not successful with encryption disabled please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## mbelle (Jan 22, 2009)

Stupid question, but how do I disable encryption on my router?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Enter the address 192.168.0.1 in the address bar of IE to access the web based setup of the DIR-615.

If you have not changed the user name and password for the router, the user name is *admin *and the password is blank.

After logging in, pick the setup tab at the top, then the Wireless link on the left.

At the bottom of the screen in *Security Mode:* select "none" for wireless security.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Login to your router (using an ethernet connection), navigate to the wireless section, set the encryption to 'none' or 'off' or whatever. If you don't have the manual on CD or copied to your computer you can download the Product Manual from here.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Too slow again Terry.


----------



## mbelle (Jan 22, 2009)

I disabled encryption on the router, and I was able to connect through wireless, but when I re-enabled encryption, I could not connect.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Using the same encryption with which you successfully connected earlier?


----------



## mbelle (Jan 22, 2009)

I set the encryption to "None", and I tried to connect wirelessly, and it worked. Then, I changed it back to "WPA-Personal" and was not able to connect again. Should I change the type of encryption to one of the others (WEP, etc.)?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

WPA-Personal would be my first choice. My question is--have you ever successfully connected to this router with encryption enabled? If so, what encryption was that?


----------



## mbelle (Jan 22, 2009)

Before I changed the encryption to "None" it was set to "WPA-Personal". My wireless used to connect with this encryption until last week when it just stopped. I've never had problems with it, and I didn't change any settings.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, then it should work again. Suggest you delete any wireless profiles you now have and in Device Manager uninstall the driver for the wireless adapter; Restart the PC and let Windows reinstall the wireless driver. Now try again to connect with WPA-Personal.

Most times what you've already done is sufficient, but apparently your PC wants to be more difficult.


----------



## mbelle (Jan 22, 2009)

Which is the driver for wireless adapter? I don't want to delete things that I shouldn't be deleting. I took a screenshot for you .


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Intel(R) Pro/*Wireless* 3945ABG Network Connection.


----------



## mbelle (Jan 22, 2009)

It's the same after uninstalling and reinstalling the driver.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know why it won't work now. Are you positive you're typing the passphrase correctly?


----------

